# The History of the English Language (1600 Years) in Ten Amusing Minutes



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Butterfly (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey, SB, I loved this!  I'm sort of English language nut and crabby grammarian.


----------

